# Syntaxfehler in der INSERT INTO Anweisung



## Der Programmierer (19. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

ich hab ein kleines Problem bei ner SQL Anweisung:



```
pstmt =  verbindung.prepareStatement("INSERT INTO Adressen(Name,Vorname,E-Mail Adresse) VALUES(?,?,?)");
             pstmt.setString(1,neu44.name);
             pstmt.setString(2,neu44.nick);
             pstmt.setString(3,neu44.email_adress);
             pstmt.executeUpdate();
```

Ich bekomme folgenden Fehler:




> java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Syntaxfehler in der INSERT INTO-Anweisung.



Ich bin mir sicher dass es an meinem Kopfweh liegt und einbescheuerter Fehler ist. Aber ich find ihn irgendwie einfach nicht. 
Bin sehr dankbar für jede Hilfe
Der Programmierer


----------



## SlaterB (19. Mrz 2007)

ein Attribut 'E-Mail Adresse' scheint mir unwahrscheinlich 

wie sieht denn die Tabelle aus? prüfe das doch mal sehr energisch..


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Mrz 2007)

Jo..eine Spalte Namens "E-Mail Adresse" *wegrenn*. Änder das mal um in Mail oder sowas..irgendwas ohne Leer- und Sonderzeichen


----------

